

Why Neo-Conservative Pundits Love Jon Stewart - jballanc
http://nymag.com/daily/intel/2009/08/why_conservative_pundits_love.html

======
jballanc
I am well aware of the taboo surrounding political pieces on HN, but be sure
to read this before you write it off completely. I think it's HN worthy
because ( _spoiler alert_ ) the conclusion is, ultimately, that Jon Stewart is
willing to have an intelligent debate. Politics aside, why does it take a
comedian to have the sort of intelligent debates that an entire news media
industry can't?

